
We Need a Safer Systems Programming Language - steveklabnik
https://msrc-blog.microsoft.com/2019/07/18/we-need-a-safer-systems-programming-language/
======
eggy
I've been playing with Zig. I realize it is not at all ready for big
companies, big projects, but it is a lot easier for me than Rust. I am
learning SPARK 2014 for my needs instead of Rust. Rust has gained a lot of
traction over the past year.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Links for the lazy:

[https://ziglang.org](https://ziglang.org)

[https://github.com/AdaCore/spark2014](https://github.com/AdaCore/spark2014)

------
snfernandez
Sebastian from MSRC here. I'll try to answer any questions

~~~
yannis
Thanks for the article. I know you mentioned at the end of the article that
there will be a future article with more details about your recommendation to
use Rust. Can you expand on your reasons for this a bit?

~~~
snfernandez
The next article will be posted early next week so I'd hate to spoil it for
you.

------
tomohawk
This reminds me of this little gem (pdf):

[https://www.archive.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p7...](https://www.archive.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thompson.pdf)

------
greenyoda
Related discussion:

 _Microsoft to Explore Using Rust_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468756)

~~~
itchyankles
The article that is linked to incorrectly says that Microsoft is considering
Rust as an alternative to C# when it is C/C++ that Rust is being compared
with.

------
gigatexal
Golang or Rust don’t fit the bill?

Ahh they are looking at Rust next.

~~~
rowanG077
Go is not a systems programming language. Rust does fit the bill.

~~~
yellowapple
IIRC Go was originally designed to be a systems programming language and can
technically be used to that effect, even if (relative to Rust) there are few
projects using it in that capacity.

~~~
Ericson2314
Can you write the GC for go in go?

~~~
yellowapple
Go is self-hosting (i.e. Google's Go compiler is written in Go and is able to
compile itself). I would assume that includes the garbage collector.

~~~
Ericson2314
Nope it does not. Writing the compiler self hosting has nothing to do with
writing the run time system.

~~~
yellowapple
[https://github.com/golang/go/tree/master/src/runtime](https://github.com/golang/go/tree/master/src/runtime)

There's some assembly in there, but it seems to be mostly Go.

------
ludicast
Scala native seems promising. Would love to see monad hipsters dancing with
bare metal.

~~~
pjmlp
You can already do that with OCaml and Haskell.

------
philip368320
It exists, it’s called idris

------
crb002
Surprised they don't do a C# flavor with Rust memory shiny.

~~~
pjmlp
C# 7.x and 8 haven gotten a few low level features from Midori, you can then
combine them with F#.

